# New Temperature Probe



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Innoquest...looks nice.

Regards, Mike

http://www.progressiveforage.com/news/product-and-services/innoquest-releases-the-spoton-temp-probe


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

For $195, it had better be "spot on"!

Ralph


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Looks like a good piece I'm lucky good friend has a tobacco bale probe I can get anytime need one.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I hope it's faster and more responsive than my agritronix probe......it takes forever for that POS to come back to ambient air temp after probing....like 10 min or more, even holding in front of A/C vent in truck doesn't make it much faster. Never understood why that is, seems a bit ridiculous to me, fairly simple electronics......


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> I hope it's faster and more responsive than my agritronix probe......it takes forever for that POS to come back to ambient air temp after probing....like 10 min or more, even holding in front of A/C vent in truck doesn't make it much faster. Never understood why that is, seems a bit ridiculous to me, fairly simple electronics......


Have you heard anything from agratronix about doing a endorsement for their probe. :lol: 

Regards, Mike


----------

